# Thread Bumping and Polls



## kandake (May 20, 2009)

Is there a way to stop threads from being bumped when someone responds to a poll?


----------



## Much2much41 (May 21, 2009)

As far as I know, only if the OP puts a "Close" date on the poll. Otherwise, anytime somebody responds, the thread is coming right to the top


----------



## brooklyngal73 (May 21, 2009)

Maybe the mods can edit the OP to put an end date to the polls....


----------



## kandake (May 21, 2009)

Much2much41 said:


> As far as I know, only if the OP puts a "Close" date on the poll. Otherwise, anytime somebody responds, the thread is coming right to the top





brooklyngal73 said:


> Maybe the mods can edit the OP to put an end date to the polls....



Yeah, I know about the end dates on the polls.  Those are helpful.

But really I'm speaking of all polls; both old and new.  Its beyond the bumping of threads because some decided to vote three years later.

I'm talking something like this:  Someone starts a thread with a poll at 10:00 am.  You get a few written responses but the last one was at 11:23.  Meanwhile people are voting in the poll and every time someone votes the thread gets bumped.  So you're thinking "oh, someone else had something to say about the matter.  But no, its just someone who voted in the poll.  The last written response is still 11:23.

Its just annoying to me.  I may be the only one and that's OK.

I was hoping that the administrator or the mods would chime in because it would be something that would be changed on their end.


----------



## SVT (May 21, 2009)

End dates prohibit people from voting in the polls thereby bumping the thread. As long as the thread is open, though, comments can still be posted which can bump it.

An admin would have to see about modifying the software to stop threads from being bumped based solely on someone voting in the poll of an open thread.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 21, 2009)

**kandi** said:


> Its just annoying to me. I may be the only one and that's OK.


 
I know exactly what you're talking about. It's annoying to me, too. Not enough to start a thread about it....but annoying. 

The good thing about it though, is that someone voting bumps the thread, then ladies that haven't seen it before go into the thread and vote and post their comments as well. Which allows the OP to have more responses to possible questions.  There have been a couple of threads/polls that I've had that allow more ladies to give their perspective because someone voted and bumped it. So, there's a plus, too.


----------



## kandake (May 21, 2009)

SVT said:


> End dates prohibit people from voting in the polls thereby bumping the thread. As long as the thread is open, though, comments can still be posted which can bump it.
> 
> *An admin would have to see about modifying the software to stop threads from being bumped based solely on someone voting in the poll of an open thread*.



This is exactly what I was thinking about.  But doubt they will do it for little ole me.

Thanks for responding.  I kinda just wanted to vent.  


Ms_Twana said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about. It's annoying to me, too. Not enough to start a thread about it....but annoying.
> 
> The good thing about it though, is that someone voting bumps the thread, then ladies that haven't seen it before go into the thread and vote and post their comments as well. Which allows the OP to have more responses to possible questions.  There have been a couple of threads/polls that I've had that allow more ladies to give their perspective because someone voted and bumped it. So, there's a plus, too.



And you will not make fun of me for being so annoyed that I HAD to start a thread.

Thanks for offering a different perspective.  I agree with you.   I'll have to think about that after I  when I rush to a thread to see what the last response was only to be fooled by the poll bumping.


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 21, 2009)

**kandi** said:


> And you will not make fun of me for being so annoyed that I HAD to start a thread.
> 
> Thanks for offering a different perspective. I agree with you. I'll have to think about that after I  when I rush to a thread to see what the last response was only to be fooled by the poll bumping.


 
 My bad


----------

